# U.S. tells Moscow : " Putin to pull back from Ukraine or face painful sanctions". if Moscow invades Ukraine again,  will Biden do what R. Reagan did ?



## Litwin (Dec 1, 2021)

_The United States urged Russia on Wednesday to pull back its troops from the Ukrainian border, warning that a Russian invasion would provoke sanctions that would hit Moscow harder than any imposed until now.

"We don't know whether President (Vladimir) Putin has made the decision to invade. We do know that he is putting in place the capacity to do so on short order should he so decide," U.S. Secretary of State Antony Blinken said.


"Should Russia follow the path of confrontation, when it comes to Ukraine, we've made clear that we will respond resolutely, including with a range of high impact economic measures that we have refrained from pursuing in the past."_









						U.S. tells Russia to pull back from Ukraine or face painful sanctions
					

The United States urged Russia on Wednesday to pull back its troops from the Ukrainian border, warning that a Russian invasion would provoke sanctions that would hit Moscow harder than any imposed until now.




					www.reuters.com
				





Its clear like a sunny day  that USA* sanctions from the hell*  can bring Putin´s empire down ,  if Moscow invades *Ukraine again, * will Biden do what R. Reagan did to ussr&*Marxism  *?


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Dec 1, 2021)

No amount of sanctions can sink Putins economy. They are one of the worlds leaders in trade and pretty much everything else.


Just because you hate Russia so much shouldn't blind your eyes to reality.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 1, 2021)

Litwin said:


> _The United States urged Russia on Wednesday to pull back its troops from the Ukrainian border, warning that a Russian invasion would provoke sanctions that would hit Moscow harder than any imposed until now.
> 
> "We don't know whether President (Vladimir) Putin has made the decision to invade. We do know that he is putting in place the capacity to do so on short order should he so decide," U.S. Secretary of State Antony Blinken said.
> 
> ...


Reagan was unable to stop the Soviets in their actions nor was Reagan able to cause the USSR to confront it's own reformation.


----------



## Donald H (Dec 1, 2021)

Good news that America is threatening more sanctions.

There's a lot more in that statement than is obvious and meets the eye!
It's saying clearly that America understands that it's only power that can apply to Russia is limited to just that.

So we're expected to believe that there are still some economic pressures to be applied that can get Putin's notice?

Making it even more crystal clear that Russia/Putin is already madly promoting Trump and another coup attempt.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 1, 2021)

Putin threatened NATO, not just the USA.


----------



## Donald H (Dec 1, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Putin threatened NATO, not just the USA.


That was consistent with his sidling up to Putin for various reasons most of us already understand.

The dire consequences are so serious that it led me to believe that Milley is willing to fall on his sword.


----------



## Litwin (Dec 1, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Reagan was unable to stop the Soviets in their actions nor was Reagan able to cause the USSR to confront it's own reformation.


*Reagan determined that the time had come for a new strategy: “We win and they lose.”*

In his first presidential press conference, Reagan stunned official Washington by denouncing the Soviet leadership as still dedicated to “world revolution and a one-world Socialist-Communist state.” As he wrote in his official autobiography, “I decided we had to send as powerful a message as *we could to the Russians that we weren’t going to stand by anymore while they armed and financed terrorists and subverted democratic governments.”
*
ADVERTISEMENT
Based on intelligence reports and his life-long study, Reagan concluded that Soviet communism was cracking and ready to crumble. In May 1982 he went public with his assessment of the *Soviets’ systemic weakness.* Speaking at his alma mater, Eureka College, he declared that the Soviet empire was “faltering because rigid centralized control has destroyed incentives for innovation, efficiency, and individual achievement.”

One month later, in a prophetic address to the British Parliament at Westminster, Reagan said that the Soviet Union was gripped by a “great revolutionary crisis” and that a *“global campaign for freedom” would ultimately prevail. *He boldly predicted that “the march of freedom and democracy … will leave Marxism-Leninism on the ash-heap of history as it has left other tyrannies which stifle the freedom and muzzle the self-expression of the people.”

He directed his top national security team to develop a plan to end the Cold War by winning it. The result was a series of top-secret national security decision directives that:


Committed the U.S. to “*neutralizing” Soviet control over Eastern Europe *and authorized covert action and other means to support anti-Soviet groups in the region. 
Adopted a policy of attacking a “strategic triad” of critical resources –financial credits, high technology and natural gas – essential to Soviet economic survival. Author-economist Roger Robinson said the directive was tantamount to “a secret declaration of economic war on the Soviet Union.”
Determined that, rather than coexist with the Soviet system, the U.S. would seek to change it fundamentally. The language, drafted by Harvard historian Richard Pipes, was unequivocal: America intended to “roll back” Soviet influence at every opportunity.  









						How Ronald Reagan won the Cold War
					

Whatever its early success, the policy of containment clearly no longer worked. Reagan determined that the time had come for a new strategy: “We win and they lose.”




					thehill.com


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 1, 2021)

Litwin said:


> *Reagan determined that the time had come for a new strategy: “We win and they lose.”*
> 
> In his first presidential press conference, Reagan stunned official Washington by denouncing the Soviet leadership as still dedicated to “world revolution and a one-world Socialist-Communist state.” As he wrote in his official autobiography, “I decided we had to send as powerful a message as *we could to the Russians that we weren’t going to stand by anymore while they armed and financed terrorists and subverted democratic governments.”*
> 
> ...


Hindsight is twenty-twenty considering that the USSR didn't stop existing until 1991.


----------



## Donald H (Dec 1, 2021)

We must always keep in mind the possibility of America staging a 'Gulf of Tonkin' type of attack on Russia.
There are many reports of a large part of the US military command level being in favour of war with Russia.

Russia isn't going to attack but there is a distinct possibility that the US will, based on a false flag incident or similar.

Everybody hold your breathe! If it comes then it's going to be the big one!


----------



## Donald H (Dec 1, 2021)

Litwin said:


> *Reagan determined that the time had come for a new strategy: “We win and they lose.”*
> 
> In his first presidential press conference, Reagan stunned official Washington by denouncing the Soviet leadership as still dedicated to “world revolution and a one-world Socialist-Communist state.” As he wrote in his official autobiography, “I decided we had to send as powerful a message as *we could to the Russians that we weren’t going to stand by anymore while they armed and financed terrorists and subverted democratic governments.”*
> 
> ...


No Reagan tactic is going to work against Russia as long as Putin is standing. Ya'all can take that to the bank.


----------



## Litwin (Dec 1, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Putin threatened NATO, not just the USA.





Moonglow said:


> Putin threatened NATO, not just the USA.


*+1*









						Canada and the West are at war with Russia whether they want it or not: military experts - National | Globalnews.ca
					

Russian aggression is the top challenge for liberal democracies right now, military experts warned.




					globalnews.ca


----------



## Litwin (Dec 1, 2021)

Donald H said:


> No Reagan tactic is going to work against Russia as long as Putin is standing. Ya'all can take that to the bank.


WHY do you think so?


----------



## Litwin (Dec 1, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Hindsight is twenty-twenty considering that the USSR didn't stop existing until *1991*.


cos we fed them for many years , I have no idea why , do you ? we´d give this map to Gorbachev  if they wanted to eat they ´d follow this map


----------



## Donald H (Dec 1, 2021)

Litwin said:


> WHY do you think so?


Demonstrate your interest in the conversation with some substance of your own. 
Haven't I made it clear to all of you on what it takes?


----------



## Litwin (Dec 1, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> No amount of sanctions can sink Putins economy. They are one of the worlds leaders in trade and pretty much everything else.
> 
> 
> Just because you hate Russia so much shouldn't blind your eyes to reality.






with other words Moscow imperial economy - *SUCKS *!


----------



## Litwin (Dec 1, 2021)

[Opinion] Russia's biggest enemy? Its own economy
					

Russia's leaders have been fully aware of the reasons for its underlying economic weakness for more than two decades. Dependency on energy exports and the lack of technological innovation were themes of Vladimir Putin's first state-of-the-nation address b...




					euobserver.com
				




Two decades of stagnation​
This failure is all the more glaring because Russia's leaders have been fully aware of the reasons for its underlying economic weakness for more than two decades. An excessive dependency on energy exports and the lack of technological innovation were themes of Vladimir Putin's first state of the nation address in 2000, but high oil prices in the years that followed meant little incentive for reform.


Dmitry Medvedev likewise lamented his country's "primitive economy based on raw materials and endemic corruption" at the start of his one-term presidency. He at least tried to act on that concern.


The Skolkovo Innovation Centre launched on the outskirts of Moscow in 2010 was intended to be Russia's answer to Silicon Valley and a means of converting the country's strong scientific base into commercial success. But, like many previous attempts at top-down at economic modernisation in Russia, it has delivered very little in the way of meaningful change.


What Russia's leaders has been unwilling to do at anything more than a rhetorical level is to address the serious institutional weaknesses that stifle entrepreneurship and the limit the growth of an independent business sector.


'Corporate-raiding', Russian-style​
The most important of these is the lack of a fair and independent judicial system capable of enforcing contracts and protecting property rights. Tens of thousands of businesses are seized every year in a particularly Russian form of corporate raiding, known as reiderstvo, in which business owners are arrested on false charges and their assets confiscated with the collusion of corrupt judges, police officers and other public officials.


Although Putin has acknowledged the damage done to Russia's economic interests by this practice, a recent study by a team of academics from the Terrorism, Transnational Crime and Corruption Center (TraCCC) at George Mason University has highlighted what it describes as a "pandemic of illegal raiding" with a 135 percent increase in the number of cases in 2019 alone.


The impact on business confidence is devastating. As the report notes, Putin's own business ombudsman has reported that: "Over 80 percent of entrepreneurs consider doing business in the country unsafe, [and] unfortunately, this number is growing."


It's part of the reason why net capital outflows from Russia rose to $47.8bn [€40.4bn] last year.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Dec 1, 2021)

Your stupid graph doesn't matter. The U.S.A. Can't put a dent in it. China, North Korea, Vietnam, Cuba... they will all come to the aid of Russia.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Dec 1, 2021)

Russia is more than economics. It's a land of tough people and one of the worlds strongest militaries. Ever watch a Russian Parade?


----------



## Claudette (Dec 1, 2021)

Confederate Soldier 
I agree and no Bidung won't do a damned thing and Putin knows it.


----------



## struth (Dec 1, 2021)

Xiden will do nothing to stop Putin from invading Eastern Europe.  Nothing.


----------



## Litwin (Dec 1, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Putin threatened NATO, not just the USA.





Confederate Soldier said:


> Your stupid graph doesn't matter. The U.S.A. Can't put a dent in it. China, North Korea, Vietnam, Cuba... they will all come to the aid of Russia.


"The U.S.A. Can't put a dent in it. China, North Korea, Vietnam, Cuba... they will all come to the aid of Russia."

LOL , China ? whats about *outer Manchuria *?


----------



## struth (Dec 1, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Putin threatened NATO, not just the USA.


So?  He's been threatening NATO, and frankly got a willing partner with Germany to undermined it, and Xiden signed off on it.


----------



## Litwin (Dec 1, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Russia is more than economics. It's a land of tough people and one of the worlds strongest militaries. Ever watch a Russian Parade?


"one of the worlds strongest _*militaries*_. Ever watch a *Russian Parade*?"

why in this case they (*alcohotrash*)   are  so badly dominated by the Muslim colonial subjects ? 







*

*


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Dec 1, 2021)

Litwin said:


> "one of the worlds strongest _*militaries*_. Ever watch a *Russian Parade*?"
> 
> why in this case they (*alcohotrash*)   are  so badly dominated by the Muslim colonial subjects ?
> View attachment 570532
> ...




So what? The American military is filled with faggots and faggot lovers. We do the same shit, if not worse.



The Soviets of the Afghanistan war are long gone. These men are super tough and highly trained, drunk or not. Get your head out of your polish ass, the propaganda you've been fed isn't true.


----------



## Litwin (Dec 1, 2021)

Ukraine-Muscovite tensions: NATO warns Moscow of "high price" for military action • FRANCE 24​


----------



## Phillip (Dec 5, 2021)

Litwin said:


> _The United States urged Russia on Wednesday to pull back its troops from the Ukrainian border, warning that a Russian invasion would provoke sanctions that would hit Moscow harder than any imposed until now.
> 
> "We don't know whether President (Vladimir) Putin has made the decision to invade. We do know that he is putting in place the capacity to do so on short order should he so decide," U.S. Secretary of State Antony Blinken said.
> 
> ...


Biden does not hold a candle to Reagan...Their names should not even be the same sentence! Biden is an Obama Arm he will have to consult first with Barack...


----------



## Litwin (Dec 5, 2021)

Phillip said:


> Biden does not hold a candle to Reagan...Their names should not even be the same sentence! Biden is an Obama Arm he will have to consult first with Barack...


do you agree that Moscow horde without chances against us ?









						MEP: "Nord Stream-2" comes to an end in case of conflict between Russia and Ukraine
					

Manfred Weber, the leader of the leading faction of the European Parliament - the European People’s Party - called for the closure of the "North Stream-2" project in case of an armed conflict between Russia an




					vestnikkavkaza.net


----------



## airplanemechanic (Dec 5, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Your stupid graph doesn't matter. The U.S.A. Can't put a dent in it. China, North Korea, Vietnam, Cuba... they will all come to the aid of Russia.



You mean the stupid graph that made you look even "stupider?"


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 5, 2021)

Litwin said:


> _The United States urged Russia on Wednesday to pull back its troops from the Ukrainian border, warning that a Russian invasion would provoke sanctions that would hit Moscow harder than any imposed until now.
> 
> "We don't know whether President (Vladimir) Putin has made the decision to invade. We do know that he is putting in place the capacity to do so on short order should he so decide," U.S. Secretary of State Antony Blinken said.
> 
> ...


*Biden is bent on pushing NATO to the Russian border.
It's hard to imagine Putin standing for that.
As usual, it's US meddling on the opposite side of the planet from its homeland that's causing the problem*




"Is the Russian occupation of the Crimea a case of aggressive expansionism by Moscow or aimed at at blocking a scheme by the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) to roll right up to the Russia’s western border? 

"WikiLeaks has revealed a secret cable describing a meeting between French and American diplomats that suggests the latter,* a plan that has been in the works since at least 2009"

WikiLeaks, Ukraine & NATO*


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 5, 2021)

Litwin said:


> _The United States urged Russia on Wednesday to pull back its troops from the Ukrainian border, warning that a Russian invasion would provoke sanctions that would hit Moscow harder than any imposed until now.
> 
> "We don't know whether President (Vladimir) Putin has made the decision to invade. We do know that he is putting in place the capacity to do so on short order should he so decide," U.S. Secretary of State Antony Blinken said.
> 
> ...



Buy lube Litwin.
You're XMAS present from Putin is going to be late as in delivered sometime after the New Year!


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 5, 2021)

struth said:


> Xiden will do nothing to stop Putin from invading Eastern Europe. Nothing.


Why would Putin invade Eastern Europe?

Three times during the 20th century European nations and the US invaded Russia; do you really think Putin will allow NATO to take up residence on his western border?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Dec 5, 2021)

georgephillip said:


> *Biden is bent on pushing NATO to the Russian border.
> It's hard to imagine Putin standing for that.
> As usual, it's US meddling on the opposite side of the planet from its homeland that's causing the problem*
> 
> ...



And who took office Jan 20th, 2009?


----------



## struth (Dec 5, 2021)

georgephillip said:


> Why would Putin invade Eastern Europe?
> 
> Three times during the 20th century European nations and the US invaded Russia; do you really think Putin will allow NATO to take up residence on his western border?


he already did…ukraine is in eastern europe.  Obama and xiden already let him


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Dec 5, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> You mean the stupid graph that made you look even "stupider?"




Y'all have no brains. You look at a graph and go "lol, russia economy bad, comnunist, lol!" But Russia had a shit economy during WWII. They had NOTHING. But they beat the most advanced military in the world. They don't need an economy. They have manpower and material and fuel.


----------



## skews13 (Dec 5, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> No amount of sanctions can sink Putins economy. They are one of the worlds leaders in trade and pretty much everything else.
> 
> 
> Just because you hate Russia so much shouldn't blind your eyes to reality.



Actually they can. Obama's sanctions after they invaded and occupied Crimea, which by the way they still do, was costing them $270 Billion a year, crushing their economy.

We didn't hear any stories about crushing sanctions during the Trump years, did we?

And I notice there were ever any demands from Trump to end the occupation of Crimea either, did we?

And FYI, Russia isn't a trade leader in anything. They make nothing, and import little. They are an autocratic oligarchy, that operates a giant gas station.

In the Siberian Arctic, lies a trillion dollars worth of oil. Exxon-Mobil wants to help them get it out, because they don't have the means to. Obama stopped that, and Putin is still pissed about it. So is Exxon-Mobil.

Biden should send a very clear message to both of them. It ain't happening. And if you invade Ukraine with those troops massed on the border, the sanctions Obama put in place are going to be doubled with no let up for the next three years at least, and a whole lot of ballistic missile operations are going to find their way into Europe in a very short period of time.

Russia ain't shit, and unless they want to go full end the fucking world nuclear exchange, there isn't a damn thing they can do about it.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 5, 2021)

airplanemechanic said:


> And who took office Jan 20th, 2009?


*It doesn't matter.

Republicans AND Democrats require a permanent war-time economy to serve their corporate masters in the "defense" industry. 

Beyond that, it's possible the US dollar's role as a global reserve currency depends on 800 military bases around the world and constant provocations primarily with Russia and China.*

The Hard Fist of American Imperialism | Michael Hudson

"So we run a monetary deficit; the dollars are spent abroad; the central banks lend them back to the Treasury; *and that finances the
budget deficit, but it also finances the balance-of-payments deficit. So we just keep giving paper IOUs, not gold.*

"'I think President George W. Bush said, 'We're never really going to repay this. They get counters, but we’re not going to repay it.' 

"And then, as a matter of fact, you have Tom Cotton a senator from [Arkansas] saying, 'Well you know China holds savings of $2 trillion or so in US Treasury bonds. Why don’t we just not pay them? They gave us the virus; let just grab it and nullify it.'"


----------



## Litwin (Dec 5, 2021)

georgephillip said:


> Why would Putin invade Eastern Europe?
> 
> Three times during the 20th century European nations and the US invaded Russia; do you really think Putin will allow NATO to take up residence on his western border?


----------



## Litwin (Dec 5, 2021)

georgephillip said:


> *Biden is bent on pushing NATO to the Russian border.
> It's hard to imagine Putin standing for that.
> As usual, it's US meddling on the opposite side of the planet from its homeland that's causing the problem*
> 
> ...


ivan lover move to omsk


----------



## Litwin (Dec 5, 2021)

georgephillip said:


> Why would Putin invade Eastern Europe?
> 
> Three times during the 20th century European nations and the US invaded Russia; do you really think Putin will allow NATO to take up residence on his western border?





struth said:


> he already did…ukraine is in eastern europe.  Obama and xiden already let him


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 5, 2021)

struth said:


> he already did…ukraine is in eastern europe. Obama and xiden already let him


Crimea is part of Russia.
That "invasion" was a liberation after US attempts to destabilize Ukraine.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 5, 2021)

Litwin said:


> View attachment 572202


"At the April 2008 NATO summit in Romania, Croatia and Albania were asked to join—they did so in 2009—and postponed a decision concerning Georgia and Ukraine until December 2008. 

"But in August, Georgian forces attacked the breakaway province of South Ossetia—possibly under the delusion that NATO would come to their aid—setting off a short and disastrous war with Russia. 

"*The vote on Georgia and Ukraine was shelved both by that war and a Gallup Poll indicating that 40 percent of Ukrainians considered NATO a threat, while only 17 percent had a favorable view of the alliance."

WikiLeaks, Ukraine & NATO*


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Dec 5, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Actually they can. Obama's sanctions after they invaded and occupied Crimea, which by the way they still do, was costing them $270 Billion a year, crushing their economy.
> 
> We didn't hear any stories about crushing sanctions during the Trump years, did we?
> 
> ...





I don't understand, why y'all don't understand, that Russia doesn't need a top notch economy to be a the worlds best military. They have so much stuff available within their own country, they don't need any money, they can just force labor anyone to build anything they want. 


Russia wasn't doing anything when Trump was president, and Russia took Crimea fair and square... Ukraine lost, Russia Won.


----------



## struth (Dec 5, 2021)

georgephillip said:


> Crimea is part of Russia.
> That "invasion" was a liberation after US attempts to destabilize Ukraine.


hahaha


----------



## JWBooth (Dec 5, 2021)

Funny shit, and all Putin has to do in return is let western europe freeze in the dark


----------



## Litwin (Dec 6, 2021)

georgephillip said:


> "At the April 2008 NATO summit in Romania, Croatia and Albania were asked to join—they did so in 2009—and postponed a decision concerning Georgia and Ukraine until December 2008.
> 
> "But in August, Georgian forces attacked the breakaway province of South Ossetia—possibly under the delusion that NATO would come to their aid—setting off a short and disastrous war with Russia.
> 
> ...


Ivan you are lying , go back to your borsch , nobody here consumes your   RT.ru 









						NOT SO SCARY - THIS IS WHY MOSCOW'S MILITARY IS A PAPER TIGER
					

"While select portions of the Moscow military—most notably the Strategic Missile Forces, airborne forces and naval infantry—have been extensively modernized, other forces still rely on ill trained conscripts and dilapidated hardware held over from the Soviet-era. In other words, Moscow ’s...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Litwin (Dec 6, 2021)

JWBooth said:


> Funny shit, and all Putin has to do in return is let western europe freeze in the dark


do you think *Muscovites can eat oil* and drink gas?


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 6, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> No amount of sanctions can sink Putins economy. They are one of the worlds leaders in trade and pretty much everything else.


I'm not real crazy about the E.U. sanctions and threats to cut off Russia from SWIFT, which is essentially the European equivalent of a "dismemberment" from the A.B.A. and all the creepy business with the F.D.I.C. and the Federal Reserve that goes on with that.


Confederate Soldier said:


> Just because you hate Russia so much shouldn't blind your eyes to reality.


There's people with private bank accounts and others are looking at names and numbers they shouldn't be looking at, and we're not talking about a literal blinding. You forget the men who jumped to their deaths out of tall buildings on or about October 29, 1929 to avoid a much, much worse fate than that in Al Capone's heyday.


Moonglow said:


> Putin threatened NATO, not just the USA.


Putin is a capitalist, a radically different ideology from the communism NATO was founded to deter.


georgephillip said:


> Crimea is part of Russia.
> That "invasion" was a liberation after US attempts to destabilize Ukraine.


Ukraine is a heavy vice district sort of like Nevada or Alaska in the United States, with the LGBT pride parades in Kyiv, etc. Meanwhile Russia has a bro problem with too many gray beards in the amen corner at church. Russia bros like that get into major real estate flipping and they're like guys who don't have enough respect for the ladies once they get into certain parts of town in Ukraine.


----------



## JWBooth (Dec 6, 2021)

Litwin said:


> do you think *Muscovites can eat oil* and drink gas?


You can keep touting the CIA/USAID/NED nonsense talking points you bosses have given you to disseminate all day long and it will not change the situation. Western Europe needs Russia’s oil and gas, and nobody is cutting food exports to Moscow.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 6, 2021)

struth said:


> hahaha


*You probably wouldn't be laughing if you were a victim of US meddling in the internal affairs of other nations:*

WikiLeaks, Ukraine & NATO

"Is the Russian occupation of the Crimea a case of aggressive expansionism by Moscow or aimed at at blocking a scheme by the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) to roll right up to the Russia’s western border? 

"WikiLeaks has revealed a secret cable describing a meeting between French and American diplomats that suggests the latter, a plan that has been in the works since at least 2009"


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 6, 2021)

Litwin said:


> Ivan you are lying , go back to your borsch , nobody here consumes your RT.ru


Boris?
Are you still dead??




Hypocrisy of Russia-Did-It Stories Is Hard to Stomach - FAIR


----------



## struth (Dec 6, 2021)

georgephillip said:


> *You probably wouldn't be laughing if you were a victim of US meddling in the internal affairs of other nations:*
> 
> WikiLeaks, Ukraine & NATO
> 
> ...


Russia invaded…we went to help, same with europe


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 6, 2021)

struth said:


> Russia invaded…we went to help, same with europe


*Russia says the corrected a mistake made in 1954.
It seems a majority of the Crimean population agrees?*




"Percentage of people that indicated Russian as their native language in the 2001 Ukraine census. Sevastopol identifies itself as the highest at 90.6% followed immediately by Crimea at 77.0%"

Annexation of Crimea by the Russian Federation - Wikipedia


----------



## struth (Dec 6, 2021)

georgephillip said:


> *Russia says the corrected a mistake made in 1954.
> It seems a majority of the Crimean population agrees?*
> 
> 
> ...


haha. protected a mistake by invaded a country with their military 

haha yeah sure 

let’s take a poll of people with a russian tank pointed at them 

you tyrants are too funny


----------



## g5000 (Dec 6, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> No amount of sanctions can sink Putins economy. They are one of the worlds leaders in trade and pretty much everything else.
> 
> 
> Just because you hate Russia so much shouldn't blind your eyes to reality.


Russia is NOT a world leader in trade.

Russia's GDP is a tiny fraction of ours.  It's about $1.5 trillion.  Pathetic.

Their entire economy is dependent on the price of oil being above $60/bbl.

There are countless ways we can fuck up Putin's life economically.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 6, 2021)

struth said:


> haha. protected a mistake by invaded a country with their military
> 
> haha yeah sure
> 
> ...


Most of the inhabitants of Crimea are descendants of prior Russian invaders.  So, yeah, they tend to lean toward Russia.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 6, 2021)

g5000 said:


> Russia is NOT a world leader in trade.
> 
> Russia's GDP is a tiny fraction of ours.  It's about $1.5 trillion.  Pathetic.
> 
> ...



So you think that Pootie has pointed his spear tip at a whim?

He's had 7 years since taking Crimea in 2014 to prepare for contingencies related to any economic sanctions dreamed up by Sippy Cup and his team. And based on Biden's atrocious record of failure in foreign policy, it's a sure bet that Bi-Dung guesses wrong!!

Carry on.....


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Dec 6, 2021)

g5000 said:


> Russia is NOT a world leader in trade.




If he wants Ukraine, he will get Ukraine.


g5000 said:


> Russia's GDP is a tiny fraction of ours.  It's about $1.5 trillion.  Pathetic.
> 
> Their entire economy is dependent on the price of oil being above $60/bbl.
> 
> There are countless ways we can fuck up Putin's life economically.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 6, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> If he wants Ukraine, he will get Ukraine.


If Hitler wants Sudetenland, he will get Sudetenland.


----------



## Silver Cat (Dec 7, 2021)

g5000 said:


> If Hitler wants Sudetenland, he will get Sudetenland.


Actually, the first time he tried to get Sudetenland, he was dettered by France, the UK and Russia. 
And only because the Brits were not satisfied by the existing system of safety - they made everything to destroy it and to give up Czechoslovakia, Poland, France to Hitler.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 7, 2021)

struth said:


> haha. protected a mistake by invaded a country with their military
> 
> haha yeah sure


*How would capitalism exist without dead children, debt, and arms sales?*




"The United States and its NATO allies are busily arming Ukraine and engaging in other actions that encourage the leaders in Kiev to believe that they have strong Western backing in their confrontation with Russia and Russian‐backed separatists. 

"The conflict between the Ukrainian government and separatist forces in the Donbass region, which has remained at a low simmer in recent years, thanks to the fragile Minsk agreements, shows unmistakable signs of heating up. 

"That development is exacerbating already dangerous tensions between Kiev and Moscow. 

*"There is growing speculation that Russia might even launch an invasion of Ukraine."*

https://www.cato.org/commentary/nato-arms-sales-ukraine-spark-starts-war-russia


----------



## struth (Dec 7, 2021)

georgephillip said:


> *How would capitalism exist without dead children, debt, and arms sales?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with debt, and arms sales?  Yeah well sure, you have to sell things to make money.


As far as dead children?   Blaming the deaths of children in Ukraine due to Putin's invading, on capitalism is quite the stretch...with that said, leftist govts have killed far more people then any other form of Govt in modern world history.  Capitalism has lifted far more people out of poverty then any other system
Capitalism Remains the Best Way to Combat Extreme Poverty​








						Capitalism Remains the Best Way to Combat Extreme Poverty
					

The freer an economy becomes, the less likely its people are to become entrapped in extreme poverty.




					catalyst.independent.org
				












						Anyone Who Doesn’t Know The Following Facts About Capitalism Should Learn Them
					

With a wealth of facts and figures on poverty, hunger, environment and health, this article proves that capitalism is much better than its bad reputation would suggest.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 7, 2021)

struth said:


> As far as dead children? Blaming the deaths of children in Ukraine due to Putin's invading, on capitalism is quite the stretch...with that said, leftist govts have killed far more people then any other form of Govt in modern world history. Capitalism has lifted far more people out of poverty then any other system


How many children has the US military killed, maimed, and displaced over the past twenty years? How does that number compare to Putin's totals?




His words are as true today as they were in 1968.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 7, 2021)

struth said:


> Nothing wrong with debt, and arms sales? Yeah well sure, you have to sell things to make money.


*What happens when debt grows faster than GDP or wages?*




*How much is too much debt?*

Debt and Power | Michael Hudson

"Too much debt is when it’s beyond the ability to be paid. 

*"At a certain point every debt grows beyond the ability to be paid because of the magic of compound interest. *

"At 5 percent interest, a debt doubles every 15 years. 

"If you can imagine since the whole debt take-off in 1945, the first 15 years gets you to 1960. 

"Then, the debt doubles again by 1975, and doubles again by 1990, then again by 2005, and then today – *64 times the relatively small debt owed back in 1945, some 75 years ago.*

"And the creation of yet new credit (peoples’ debt to the banks and to wealthy savers) *has grown at a similar rate even without new lending taking place*, so the debt overhead actually has grown much, much more than that 5% a year. 

"It’s grown more like 15% per year. 

"That is much faster than national income or GDP. 

"This disparity in expansion paths means that more and more income and GDP needs to be paid each year,"


----------



## Donald H (Dec 7, 2021)

Litwin said:


> _The United States urged Russia on Wednesday to pull back its troops from the Ukrainian border, warning that a Russian invasion would provoke sanctions that would hit Moscow harder than any imposed until now._


Events move fast and so it's surprising how out of date this attempt to promote a threat this is now.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 8, 2021)

Biden says US troops in Ukraine are off the table but promises withering sanctions if Russia invades

"President Joe Biden on Wednesday ruled out sending US troops to Ukraine to defend the country from a Russian invasion a day after laying out the consequences for such an incursion during a stern phone call with President Vladimir Putin.

"It was Biden's first time describing Tuesday's two-hour conversation, which officials said grew tense at moments as the two men sparred over the massive build-up of 70,000 Russian troops surrounding Ukraine on three sides."

*If there are US troops functioning as "trainers" currently stationed inside Ukraine and any of them die from Russian actions*...


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 8, 2021)

Litwin said:


> _The United States urged Russia on Wednesday to pull back its troops from the Ukrainian border, warning that a Russian invasion would provoke sanctions that would hit Moscow harder than any imposed until now.
> 
> "We don't know whether President (Vladimir) Putin has made the decision to invade. We do know that he is putting in place the capacity to do so on short order should he so decide," U.S. Secretary of State Antony Blinken said.
> 
> ...


Sanctions?  Why doesn't he just send Putin a sternly worded letter?

Biden is a total crack up.  We should send Ukraine about 300 F16 fighters and 300 Abrams tanks.  That will put a stop to any invasion plans immediately.  Russia might still succeed, but it will be a pyrrhic victory.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 8, 2021)

georgephillip said:


> Biden says US troops in Ukraine are off the table but promises withering sanctions if Russia invades
> 
> "President Joe Biden on Wednesday ruled out sending US troops to Ukraine to defend the country from a Russian invasion a day after laying out the consequences for such an incursion during a stern phone call with President Vladimir Putin.
> 
> ...


A "stern phone call?"  Oh nooooo!  There's no way Putin will invade now!


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 8, 2021)

Claudette said:


> Confederate Soldier
> I agree and no Bidung won't do a damned thing and Putin knows it.


He'll issue a stern letter!


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 8, 2021)

georgephillip said:


> How many children has the US military killed, maimed, and displaced over the past twenty years? How does that number compare to Putin's totals?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you believe we should have done nothing after the World Trade Center bombing?


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> No amount of sanctions can sink Putins economy. They are one of the worlds leaders in trade and pretty much everything else.
> 
> 
> Just because you hate Russia so much shouldn't blind your eyes to reality.


You don't know much about the Russian economy do you.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> You don't know much about the Russian economy do you.


What does the US buy from Russia in any significant quantity?


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> What does the US buy from Russia in any significant quantity?


Well, republics can buy their politicians.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Well, republics can buy their politicians.


How does that prove that sanctions will work?

Are you able to string two coherent thoughts together?


----------



## otto105 (Dec 8, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> How does that prove that sanctions will work?
> 
> Are you able to string two coherent thoughts together?


Sanctions totally work, just ask southern Florida republics about their mission to keep them on Cuba after 70 years.....of successs....


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 8, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Sanctions totally work, just ask southern Florida republics about their mission to keep them on Cuba after 70 years.....of successs....


So you admit Biden's plan is worthless?


----------



## Litwin (Dec 9, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> Sanctions?  Why doesn't he just send Putin a sternly worded letter?
> 
> Biden is a total crack up.  *We should send Ukraine about 300 F16 fighters and 300 Abrams tanks.*  That will put a stop to any invasion plans immediately.  Russia might still succeed, but it will be a pyrrhic victory.



"*We should send Ukraine about 300 F16 fighters and 300 Abrams tanks." agreed 

how many   300 F16 fighters and 300 Abrams tanks sent Trump to Ukraine?*


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 9, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> A "stern phone call?" Oh nooooo! There's no way Putin will invade now!


*Biden's never left the Cold War, and he probably never will
He and his corporate hacks will also never mention why Russia is massing troops at its western border:*
:

"It (the military press) reported that on October 30th, the USS Porter entered the Black Sea. About a week later, the USS Whitney and the 6th Fleet indicated that more ships were going into the Black Sea. *This is tantamount to a Chinese or Russian military ship buildup on the Gulf of Mexico."*


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 9, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> So you believe we should have done nothing after the World Trade Center bombing?


No.
I believe we should have stopped supporting Israel's illegal occupation of Palestine and refrained from killing, maiming, and displacing millions of innocent civilians in Afghanistan, Iraq, and Syria..


----------



## maybelooking (Dec 9, 2021)

Whether you actually intend to use military force or not,  why would you EVER ADMIT OPENLY that you wont?

Stupid democrats.


----------



## Litwin (Dec 9, 2021)

Moscow paid  *propagandacondoms  *("state media")  joined in. One headline predicted the end of the war:* “Moscow troops dismember the armed forces of Ukraine.*” Others portrayed *Ukraine “on its knees” and belonging to Moscow.








*


----------



## Litwin (Dec 9, 2021)

Ukraine’s military took us to see them demonstrating US-supplied Javelin anti-tank missiles out in eastern Ukraine this morning. a Good *message *to the oriental moscow * gangs*


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Dec 9, 2021)

Litwin said:


> "*We should send Ukraine about 300 F16 fighters and 300 Abrams tanks." agreed
> 
> how many   300 F16 fighters and 300 Abrams tanks sent Trump to Ukraine?*




An Eastern European is all too happy to see Americans die for a cause he himself won't fight for.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 9, 2021)

Litwin said:


> "*We should send Ukraine about 300 F16 fighters and 300 Abrams tanks." agreed
> 
> how many   300 F16 fighters and 300 Abrams tanks sent Trump to Ukraine?*


?


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 9, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> An Eastern European is all too happy to see Americans die for a cause he himself won't fight for.


No Americans have to die if we just send them weapons.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 9, 2021)

georgephillip said:


> No.
> I believe we should have stopped supporting Israel's illegal occupation of Palestine and refrained from killing, maiming, and displacing millions of innocent civilians in Afghanistan, Iraq, and Syria..


In other words, you would have us do less than nothing.  You would have had us reward the Taliban for killing 3000 Americans.

That's all we need to know about you, traitor.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 9, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> How does that prove that sanctions will work?
> 
> Are you able to string two coherent thoughts together?





bripat9643 said:


> So you admit Biden's plan is worthless?


Can you explain what you think President Biden's plan is?


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 9, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Can you explain what you think President Biden's plan is?


His plan is to open the border and allow as many illegals in as possible.


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 9, 2021)

Biden won't do anything, no matter what. Russia gave Hunter 3.5 million for no other reason. For Biden to give putin the pipeline. He is bought and paid for.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 9, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> His plan is to open the border and allow as many illegals in as possible.


In the Ukraine, that is what you think his plan is?


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 9, 2021)

otto105 said:


> In the Ukraine, that is what you think his plan is?


His plan is to send Putin a sternly worded letter and then flop around on the ground like a big fat carp out of water.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 9, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> His plan is to send Putin a sternly worded letter and then flop around on the ground like a big fat carp out of water.


Didn't orange bro Putin and President Biden just have a phone call over the issue? The former president would have sent a huge letter with pictures...

Anything else besides the inane flopping around bri?


----------



## bendog (Dec 9, 2021)

Claudette said:


> Confederate Soldier
> I agree and no Bidung won't do a damned thing and Putin knows it.


Biden = Trump on Russia.


----------



## Litwin (Dec 9, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> ?











						Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Ukraine - 10 facts you should know about russian military aggression against Ukraine
					






					mfa.gov.ua


----------



## JWBooth (Dec 9, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> An Eastern European is all too happy to see Americans die for a cause he himself won't fight for.


Toady mouthpiece for the MIC trotting out CIA/NED/USAID agitprop.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 9, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> n other words, you would have us do less than nothing. You would have had us reward the Taliban for killing 3000 Americans.


USS Cole Bombing | Federal Bureau of Investigation




The Taliban offered to turn over bin Laden numerous times after the Cole was attacked. Both Clinton and Bush administrations declined repeated offers to capture or kill the rich $audi terrori$t. 

Can you gue$$ why?


----------



## JWBooth (Dec 10, 2021)

The Dnieper would make a good, useful border between the Russians and the UkronazI state.


----------



## Silver Cat (Dec 15, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> Sanctions?  Why doesn't he just send Putin a sternly worded letter?
> 
> Biden is a total crack up.  We should send Ukraine about 300 F16 fighters and 300 Abrams tanks.  That will put a stop to any invasion plans immediately.  Russia might still succeed, but it will be a pyrrhic victory.


Right now only DPR and LPR have more than 650 tanks, 1300 armored vehicles, 500 guns and 250 MRLSs. Russia herself has more than 13000 tanks and 1800 planes (more than 800 fighters). What is even more important - direct and open involvement of the USA (or any other nuclear state) will allow them to use nukes.


----------



## Silver Cat (Dec 15, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> No Americans have to die if we just send them weapons.


In this case they will just sell it to the Russians.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 16, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> No amount of sanctions can sink Putins economy. They are one of the worlds leaders in trade and pretty much everything else.



How do you figure their economy is a world leader?
Their GDP per capita is around that of Greece.
Is the Greek economy a world leader?


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Dec 16, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> How do you figure their economy is a world leader?
> Their GDP per capita is around that of Greece.
> Is the Greek economy a world leader?




Russia is a world leader in gas and oil supply, among other things.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 16, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Russia is a world leader in gas and oil supply, among other things.



So why did you claim we couldn't hurt them with sanctions.

They're a third rate economy with a lot of oil and gas.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Dec 16, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> So why did you claim we couldn't hurt them with sanctions.
> 
> They're a third rate economy with a lot of oil and gas.


Because if they are going to war, they aren't going to sell the gas and oil, they are going to use it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 16, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Because if they are going to war, they aren't going to sell the gas and oil, they are going to use it.



What does that have to do with your claim that they can't be hurt with sanctions 
and that they're a world leader "in trade and pretty much everything else"?

As far as exports, Spain, 47 million people, and Belgium, 12 million people, export more than Russia, 142 million people. So does Ireland, with 5 million people.


----------



## Silver Cat (Dec 16, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> So why did you claim we couldn't hurt them with sanctions.
> 
> They're a third rate economy with a lot of oil and gas.


First of all, we can't hurt them with sanctions because Russia is an ally (and, in some way, protector) of China, and an important member of the Shanghai Pact. So - China can buy everything that Russia wants to sell and sell her almost everything that Russia wants to buy. Same way, we can't hurt China military, because Russia is vitally interested to protect China.
You know:





						US should learn to respect core interests of China, Russia: Global Times editorial - Global Times
					






					www.globaltimes.cn


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 16, 2021)

Silver Cat said:


> First of all, we can't hurt them with sanctions because Russia is an ally (and, in some way, protector) of China, and an important member of the Shanghai Pact. So - China can buy everything that Russia wants to sell and sell her almost everything that Russia wants to buy. Same way, we can't hurt China military, because Russia is vitally interested to protect China.
> You know:
> 
> 
> ...



*First of all, we can't hurt them with sanctions because Russia is an ally *

That's a silly claim, of course we can hurt them with sanctions.

* So - China can buy everything that Russia wants to sell and sell her almost everything that Russia wants to buy.*

So why doesn't Russia trade exclusively with China?

Are you seriously using a Chinese government newspaper as a source?


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Dec 16, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What does that have to do with your claim that they can't be hurt with sanctions
> and that they're a world leader "in trade and pretty much everything else"?
> 
> As far as exports, Spain, 47 million people, and Belgium, 12 million people, export more than Russia, 142 million people. So does Ireland, with 5 million people.


Russia was the *eleventh largest* economy in the world in 2020, with its gross domestic product measured at 1.46 trillion U.S. dollars. In the global ranking by nominal GDP, Russia was positioned between the Republic of Korea and Brazil. - Statista.com Topic: Economy of Russia









						Russia - Economy
					

The Russian republic, by virtue of its great size and abundant natural resources, played a leading role in the economy of the Soviet Union. In the first decades of the Soviet regime, these resources made possible great economic advances, including the rapid development of mining, metallurgy, and...



					www.britannica.com
				





They have everything they need, to survive on their own, with or without sanctions. Any money they make from these resources will not matter if Putin decides to go to war. They will use these resources for themselves. The Russians have come a long way since the Soviet era, but they can quite easily go back to the good ol' forced labor if needed.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 16, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Russia was the *eleventh largest* economy in the world in 2020, with its gross domestic product measured at 1.46 trillion U.S. dollars. In the global ranking by nominal GDP, Russia was positioned between the Republic of Korea and Brazil. - Statista.com Topic: Economy of Russia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Russia was the *eleventh largest* economy in the world in 2020_

They're the largest by landmass and the 9th largest by population. 
GDP per capita, they're down in the 70s.

_They have everything they need, to survive on their own, with or without sanctions. _

And they're still a dump.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Dec 16, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> _Russia was the *eleventh largest* economy in the world in 2020_
> 
> They're the largest by landmass and the 9th largest by population.
> GDP per capita, they're down in the 70s.
> ...




Have you ever been to Russia? What you see on the TV you watch, the books you read, the websites you visit, don't you think that American internet, authors, and media are selectively picking things for you to see?


Don't get me wrong, Russia is a brutal place, but farther away from the trashy, decrepit stuff you see in media, etc. I believe it is a mixture, just like what we have here in America. If I showed you pictures of just Youngstown Ohio, and you had no idea what America was like, you'd think America was a complete shithole. But it isn't That's what selective sourcing does.



I don't believe Russia when they say they are the greatest, the best, or what have you. And I don't believe the U.S. when it says that Russia is a poor dump filled with uneducated Slavs. I feel like it is somewhere in between what Russia, and the Western nations are telling us.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 16, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Russia is a world leader in gas and oil supply, among other things.


And utterly uncompetitive in everything else.


----------



## Burgermeister (Dec 16, 2021)

Putin will give Biden enough time for Biden to advise Ukraine to cede some territory to avoid war. Then Putin will take whatever he wants and lady Biden will say he tried.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 16, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What does that have to do with your claim that they can't be hurt with sanctions
> and that they're a world leader "in trade and pretty much everything else"?
> 
> As far as exports, Spain, 47 million people, and Belgium, 12 million people, export more than Russia, 142 million people. So does Ireland, with 5 million people.



Wrong.
Countries that export a lot are irrelevant if they have to import MORE than they export, like Spain and Belgium.
Russia has a positive balance of trade of over $73 billion.
China is about the only one doing better, about 5 times better.
In contrast, the US currently has a negative trade imbalance.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 16, 2021)

And by the way, economic sanctions by the US are totally illegal and have always been illegal.
The Ukraine also is criminal.
Since 1991 they have illegally been siphoning off gas and oil from Russian pipelines going through the Ukraine, to Europe.
They owe Russia tens of billions, to pay back what they stole.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 16, 2021)

Burgermeister said:


> Putin will give Biden enough time for Biden to advise Ukraine to cede some territory to avoid war. Then Putin will take whatever he wants and lady Biden will say he tried.



The Crimea and South Ossetia are ethnic Russian, and should never have been part of the Ukraine.
Khrushchev gave them to the Ukraine for some odd reason, in the 1950s.  Never made any sense.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 20, 2022)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Russia is more than economics. It's a land of tough people and one of the worlds strongest militaries. Ever watch a Russian Parade?


Our military marches in high heels, so there.

Russia does not care about sanctions.  Crippling sanctions only means everybody cheats.   Even threatening sanctions was idiotic.  We have no allies and partners for sanctions against Russia.   Try it and Russia cuts off gas and LNG to Europe.  Europe will not freeze to placate Fuck Biden's farms.


----------



## JohnDB (Feb 20, 2022)

Biden wants to send troops into Ukraine to help cover up a few guys going in to destroy data surrounding his son's financial misdeeds that he personally profited from.  

The rest is just distraction from a failed domestic policy.


----------



## otto105 (Feb 20, 2022)

JohnDB said:


> Biden wants to send troops into Ukraine to help cover up a few guys going in to destroy data surrounding his son's financial misdeeds that he personally profited from.
> 
> The rest is just distraction from a failed domestic policy.


Damn, you're one ignorant boi.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 21, 2022)

JohnDB said:


> Biden wants to send troops into Ukraine to help cover up a few guys going in to destroy data surrounding his son's financial misdeeds that he personally profited from.
> 
> The rest is just distraction from a failed domestic policy.


Exactly


----------



## Litwin (Feb 22, 2022)

Britain hits five banks and three wealthy Russians with sanctions over Ukraine
					

Rolling coverage of the international stories of interest to our readers




					www.irishexaminer.com
				






			https://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-europe-60454795


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 2, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> And by the way, economic sanctions by the US are totally illegal and have always been illegal.
> The Ukraine also is criminal.
> Since 1991 they have illegally been siphoning off gas and oil from Russian pipelines going through the Ukraine, to Europe.
> They owe Russia tens of billions, to pay back what they stole.



It is one of the reasons WHY they invaded Ukraine.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 2, 2022)

Silver Cat said:


> In this case they will just sell it to the Russians.


Why would they sell them to the Russians?


----------



## bendog (Mar 2, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Reagan was unable to stop the Soviets in their actions nor was Reagan able to cause the USSR to confront it's own reformation.


Well he did force them to face their own actions.  He forced the Soviets to abandon their empire.  That's what Putin is about.  He views that as a worse catastrophe than the Holocaust or either World War ... or even the famine Stalin caused in Ukraine that literally starved three million people to death.


----------



## JWBooth (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## bendog (Mar 2, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> It is one of the reasons WHY they invaded Ukraine.


It's bs.  Russia already has a court judgment for their money.  NS2 and their Belarus pipeline would have allowed the russians to sell gas to the EU without ever touching Ukraine.  Ukraine would not have been able to buy any gas without doing something about it's judgment debt.  Putin's invasion is simply to gain a vassal state as it had before 1990.  Whatever Rigby's agenda in posting propaganda is, it ain't about Russia's bill for the Ukraine.

Unless, the EU let's up on sanctions, Putin is not going to win because the freezing of Russian assets and preventing them from buying or selling anything besides their oil "should" should cause a recession so severe that the Russians will have nothing they can't produce.  That means no parts for drilling, missing parts for everything.  And even when they are paid for oil, all they can do is watch the money sit in a bank that cannot transfer it outside of Russia.

The russians can probably feed themselves, but beyond that .....









						Global sanctions will trigger a 'Russian depression': Bill Browder
					

Sanctions will eventually cause the Russian economy to fall into a full-fledged depression, Bill Browder told Yahoo Finance Editor-in-Chief Andy Serwer in a new interview.




					www.aol.com
				












						Russian sanctions risk 'developing world debt crisis' — not a Lehman moment
					

Russian president Vladimir Putin's push to sanction-proof Russia has backfired, said Adam Posen, president of the Peterson Institute on Tuesday.




					www.marketwatch.com
				




And Russia will be assessed financial costs of the physical damage, which will far outweigh what Ukraine owed them.


----------



## B. Kidd (Mar 2, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> It is one of the reasons WHY they invaded Ukraine.





bendog said:


> It's bs.  Russia already has a court judgment for their money.  NS2 and their Belarus pipeline would have allowed the russians to sell gas to the EU without ever touching Ukraine.  Putin's invasion is simply to gain a vassal state as it had before 1990.  Whatever Rigby's agenda in posting propaganda is, it ain't about Russia's bill for the Ukraine.
> 
> Unless, Putin is not going to win because the freezing of Russian assets and preventing them from buying or selling anything besides their oil "should" should cause a recession so severe that the Russians will have nothing they can't produce.  That means no parts for drilling, missing parts for everything.  And even when they are paid for oil, all they can do is watch the money sit in a bank that cannot transfer it outside of Russia.
> 
> ...



Whose gonna collect?


----------



## bendog (Mar 2, 2022)

B. Kidd said:


> Whose gonna collect?


What do you mean?  Do you think we paid Iran back just cause we're nice?


----------



## B. Kidd (Mar 2, 2022)

bendog said:


> What do you mean?  Do you think we paid Iran back just cause we're nice?



You answered with a question related to some other country.

I ask again, whose gonna collect?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 2, 2022)

bendog said:


> What do you mean?  Do you think we paid Iran back just cause we're nice?



We paid back Iran because Obama was a fucking moron.


----------



## bendog (Mar 2, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> We paid back Iran because Obama was a fucking moron.


WE did not send them money.  Essentially, for banks were prohibited from giving them their own money until sanctions were lifted.  Once they were, there was no legal way to keep them from getting their own money.








						Democrats and Obama did not give $150 billion to Iran
					

CLAIM: Posts circulating widely online state that “The Democrats and President Obama gave Iran 150 Billion Dollars and got nothing, but they can’t give 5 Billion Dollars for National Security and a Wall?” AP’S ASSESSMENT: False. There was no $150 billion payout from the U.S. treasury to Iran...




					apnews.com
				




similarly, if and when Russia is sanctioned for deaths and monetary judgments from war crimes, Ukraine or Ukranians who have individ damages can go after them wherever Russia has money.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 2, 2022)

bendog said:


> WE did not send them money.  Essentially, for banks were prohibited from giving them their own money until sanctions were lifted.  Once they were, there was no legal way to keep them from getting their own money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obama was a moron to allow them to get any of that money.


----------



## ding (Mar 2, 2022)

bendog said:


> It's bs.  Russia already has a court judgment for their money.  NS2 and their Belarus pipeline would have allowed the russians to sell gas to the EU without ever touching Ukraine.  Ukraine would not have been able to buy any gas without doing something about it's judgment debt.  Putin's invasion is simply to gain a vassal state as it had before 1990.  Whatever Rigby's agenda in posting propaganda is, it ain't about Russia's bill for the Ukraine.
> 
> Unless, the EU let's up on sanctions, Putin is not going to win because the freezing of Russian assets and preventing them from buying or selling anything besides their oil "should" should cause a recession so severe that the Russians will have nothing they can't produce.  That means no parts for drilling, missing parts for everything.  And even when they are paid for oil, all they can do is watch the money sit in a bank that cannot transfer it outside of Russia.
> 
> ...


At what point do you think Russia says fuck it and launches it's nukes?  Cause if what you are saying is true why wouldn't they?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 2, 2022)

bendog said:


> Well he did force them to face their own actions.  He forced the Soviets to abandon their empire.  That's what Putin is about.  He views that as a worse catastrophe than the Holocaust or either World War ... or even the famine Stalin caused in Ukraine that literally starved three million people to death.


I see, so according to you, Reagan is mightier than God in the persuasion department?


----------



## ding (Mar 2, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Reagan was unable to stop the Soviets in their actions nor was Reagan able to cause the USSR to confront it's own reformation.


Pretty sure history records he stopped them by forcing them to spend money they didn't have.


----------



## ding (Mar 2, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> We paid back Iran because Obama was a fucking moron.


Paid back?  Is this like your low productivity jobs argument?  Don't you mean released their funds?  Or is there something I am missing?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 2, 2022)

ding said:


> Paid back?  Is this like your low productivity jobs argument?  Don't you mean released their funds?  Or is there something I am missing?



There's a lot you're missing.


----------



## Augustine_ (Mar 2, 2022)

Litwin said:


> _The United States urged Russia on Wednesday to pull back its troops from the Ukrainian border, warning that a Russian invasion would provoke sanctions that would hit Moscow harder than any imposed until now.
> 
> "We don't know whether President (Vladimir) Putin has made the decision to invade. We do know that he is putting in place the capacity to do so on short order should he so decide," U.S. Secretary of State Antony Blinken said.
> 
> ...


Reagan fans love to argue that communism doesn't collapse on its own.  Very interesting.


----------



## ding (Mar 2, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> There's a lot you're missing.


I only put that in there as an out.  Looks like I didn't need it.  I win again!!!!!!

So tell me more about this money we paid back?

pay back. 1. *To pay or return (what is owed as a debt)*. 2. To repay (a person who is owed a debt).


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 2, 2022)

ding said:


> I only put that in there as an out.  Looks like I didn't need it.  I win again!!!!!!
> 
> So tell me more about this money we paid back?
> 
> pay back. 1. *To pay or return (what is owed as a debt)*. 2. To repay (a person who is owed a debt).



We shouldn't give any money to a terrorist regime, even if we owed it to them.


----------



## ding (Mar 2, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> We shouldn't give any money to a terrorist regime, even if we owed it to them.


Ok, that's better language but was it money we owed them or was it their money we seized?  I thought it was the latter.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 2, 2022)

ding said:


> Ok, that's better language but was it money we owed them or was it their money we seized?  I thought it was the latter.



It was money the Shah spent for weapons. When the mullahs took over, we canceled the order and kept the money.

US families of Iranian terror victims were suing Iran hoping to be paid from those accounts.
Rather than letting them, Obama had it sent to the thugs in Iran.


----------



## ding (Mar 2, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> It was money the Shah spent for weapons. When the mullahs took over, we canceled the order and kept the money.


Finally you are using precise language 


Toddsterpatriot said:


> US families of Iranian terror victims were suing Iran hoping to be paid from those accounts.
> Rather than letting them, Obama had it sent to the thugs in Iran.


It's been my experience that people from Chicago aren't very honest.


----------



## Litwin (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Flash (Mar 3, 2022)

Looks like Biden's Chicom buddies asked Putin into putting off the invasions until after the Olympics were over.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 5, 2022)

JWBooth said:


> View attachment 609832


Stupid


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 5, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Actually they can. Obama's sanctions after they invaded and occupied Crimea, which by the way they still do, was costing them $270 Billion a year, crushing their economy.
> 
> We didn't hear any stories about crushing sanctions during the Trump years, did we?
> 
> ...



This aged as well as McCauley Culkin.


----------



## iceberg (Mar 5, 2022)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Your stupid graph doesn't matter. The U.S.A. Can't put a dent in it. China, North Korea, Vietnam, Cuba... they will all come to the aid of Russia.


and what will north Korea provide?


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2022)

Confederate Soldier said:


> The Soviets of the Afghanistan war are long gone. These men are super tough and highly trained, drunk or not. Get your head out of your polish ass, the propaganda you've been fed isn't true.




This post has not aged well.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2022)

Confederate Soldier said:


> If he wants Ukraine, he will get Ukraine.


How's that working out?


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> How does that prove that sanctions will work?
> 
> Are you able to string two coherent thoughts together?



Russian Economy Contracts Sharply as War and Sanctions Take Hold​​


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Biden won't do anything, no matter what.


Care to rephrase?


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> His plan is to send Putin a sternly worded letter and then flop around on the ground like a big fat carp out of water.


FAIL!


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 15, 2022)

g5000 said:


> This post has not aged well.




I realize that, and I have changed my views.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 15, 2022)

g5000 said:


> How's that working out?




If Russia get's rid of the bogus "Special military operation" label, and declares full on war with Ukraine, Putin can take it if he commits his full forces.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2022)

Confederate Soldier said:


> If Russia get's rid of the bogus "Special military operation" label, and declares full on war with Ukraine, Putin can take it if he commits his full forces.


Putin can't do that.  The Russian people would revolt.

He fucked up, bigly.  He thought Biden would roll like Trump.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 15, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Care to rephrase?


Biden will do what Putin tells him to do.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Biden will do what Putin tells him to do.


Oh.  Putin told Biden to enact devastating sanctions and send aid to Ukraine?

O'rly?

Just how deep is this delusion of yours?


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 15, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Putin can't do that.  The Russian people would revolt.
> 
> He fucked up, bigly.  He thought Biden would roll like Trump.





Lol!

Riddle me this. If Putin thought Trump would roll, why did he build up his forces when BIDEN got into office, and invade when BIDEN was president? Why didn't he do it when his "buddy" was in office then, eh?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 15, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Putin can't do that.  The Russian people would revolt.
> 
> He fucked up, bigly.  He thought Biden would roll like Trump.



He thought Biden would be all flexible, like Obama?


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2022)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Lol!
> 
> Riddle me this. If Putin thought Trump would roll, why did he build up his forces when BIDEN got into office, and invade when BIDEN was president? Why didn't he do it when his "buddy" was in office then, eh?


Putin assumed Trump would be re-elected and that he would have more time to build up his cash reserves and his forces.

You will notice that Putin has always invaded other countries during the SECOND term of US presidents.  He invaded Georgia at the end of Bush's second term.  He invaded Crimea and eastern Ukraine during Obama's second term.

Putin never had a better friend in the White House  than  Donald Trump. 

It was Trump's dream to build a Trump Tower in Moscow.  He even pledged the $50 million penthouse to Putin.  Trump never hesitates to publicly fellate Putin.  He called Putin a genius for invading Ukraine.

If Trump had his way NATO would be disbanded.

There is no way Trump would defend Ukraine. He has a YUGE grudge toward Zelensky. And he has never, to this day, said a harsh word about Putin. Not once. Ever.

But if some minor celebrity hurts Traitor Trump's feelings, he rage tweets for WEEKS about it.

Trump insults celebrities, his fellow Republicans, his own staff, businessmen, companies, and many, many others.

When Trump does mention Putin by name, it is to compliment him.

So don't kid yourself. If Traitor Trump won the election, Putin would be in Kiev right now.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 15, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Oh.  Putin told Biden to enact devastating sanctions and send aid to Ukraine?
> 
> O'rly?
> 
> Just how deep is this delusion of yours?


Our sanctions are helping putin. He is funding the war with the pipeline Biden signed off on for him. His currency is at an all time high. If Biden wanted to hurt him, he would flood the market with crude.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Our sanctions are helping putin. He is funding the war with the pipeline Biden signed off on for him. His currency is at an all time high. If Biden wanted to hurt him, he would flood the market with crude.


I don't know if you have been told by your propagandists, but Putin is getting his  ass handed to him in the Ukraine, thanks to our aid.

And this:  Actually, the Russian Economy Is Imploding


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 15, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Putin assumed Trump would be re-elected and that he would have more time to build up his cash reserves and his forces.
> 
> You will notice that Putin has always invaded other countries during the SECOND term of US presidents.  He invaded Georgia at the end of Bush's second term.  He invaded Crimea and eastern Ukraine during Obama's second term.
> 
> ...





So magically, Putin breaks his second term law, by invading under a total new president. My guess is, because he didn't even need to gauge Bidens weakness, he just knew he was weak. What Putin failed to realize was the fighting spirit of the Ukrainians was much better than his own fighting force.



As for Trump, you believe your edited audio cuts, hearsay book stories, and get offended by tweets. Logic dictates that Putin invaded Ukraine because he was not afraid of Biden.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 15, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I don't know if you have been told by your propagandists, but Putin is getting his  ass handed to him in the Ukraine, thanks to our aid.
> 
> And this:  Actually, the Russian Economy Is Imploding


Well that's all well, better hope putin doesn't make a deal with the Taliban to get some of those weapons Biden left behind.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Well that's all well, better hope putin doesn't make a deal with the Taliban to get some of those weapons Biden left behind.


Putin has already had his weaponry so depleted by his war that he has had to resort to getting missiles and rockets from North Korea of all places.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 15, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Putin has already had his weaponry so depleted by his war that he has had to resort to getting missiles and rockets from North Korea of all places.


I hope he fails, but saying Biden is stopping him is laughable.


----------



## struth (Sep 15, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Putin has already had his weaponry so depleted by his war that he has had to resort to getting missiles and rockets from North Korea of all places.











						WSJ News Exclusive | Chinese Firms Are Selling Russia Goods Its Military Needs to Keep Fighting in Ukraine
					

Rising exports of microchips, aluminum oxide and other dual-use items undermine the Western push to stall the Russian war effort.




					www.wsj.com
				




Chinese Firms Are Selling Russia Goods Its Military Needs to Keep Fighting in Ukraine​


----------



## otto105 (Sep 15, 2022)

Confederate Soldier said:


> I realize that, and I have changed my views.


How so?


----------



## otto105 (Sep 15, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> I hope he fails, but saying Biden is stopping him is laughable.


Whose weapons are the Ukrainian’s using and whose helping train them?


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 16, 2022)

otto105 said:


> How so?




The Russian military isn't as well trained as I thought, the Russian cause is unjust, and the Ukrainians are a hell of a lot tougher than I thought.


----------



## otto105 (Sep 16, 2022)

Confederate Soldier said:


> So magically, Putin breaks his second term law, by invading under a total new president. My guess is, because he didn't even need to gauge Bidens weakness, he just knew he was weak. What Putin failed to realize was the fighting spirit of the Ukrainians was much better than his own fighting force.
> 
> 
> 
> As for Trump, you believe your edited audio cuts, hearsay book stories, and get offended by tweets. Logic dictates that Putin invaded Ukraine because he was not afraid of Biden.


Awwwwww, so sad the the pootin is one of your heroes.

Seems that once the GOP opposed anti-democratic states, but thanks to the QOP cult that doesn’t happen anymore.


----------



## Meister (Sep 16, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Whose weapons are the Ukrainian’s using and whose helping train them?


It's kinda like Nike winning the NBA championship, huh?


----------



## otto105 (Sep 16, 2022)

Meister said:


> It's kinda like Nike winning the NBA championship, huh?


Does Nike train its users on how to use shoes and tactics during games?


You’re now summarily dismissed from class and everyone is pissed at you wasting class time.


----------



## Meister (Sep 16, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Does Nike train its users on how to use shoes and tactics during games?
> 
> 
> You’re now summarily dismissed from class and everyone is pissed at you wasting class time.


Nike supplies the product, Otto.

Are our troops fighting that war?
And go fuck yourself, son.


----------



## otto105 (Sep 16, 2022)

Meister said:


> Nike supplies the product, Otto.
> 
> Are our troops fighting that war?


We supply and train Meister.


Do you follow any news?


----------



## otto105 (Sep 16, 2022)

Meister said:


> Nike supplies the product, Otto.
> 
> Are our troops fighting that war?
> And go fuck yourself, son.


Also, we have provided tactical support…


Must piss you off.


----------



## Meister (Sep 16, 2022)

otto105 said:


> We supply and train Meister.
> 
> 
> Do you follow any news?


Dodging the question?

We trained the Afghanis too, remember?  How did that work out?
idiot


----------



## otto105 (Sep 16, 2022)

Meister said:


> Dodging the question?
> 
> We trained the Afghanis too, remember?  How did that work out?
> idiot


Afghanistan is not Ukraine.

Idiot


----------



## Meister (Sep 16, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Afghanistan is not Ukraine.
> 
> Idiot


And?  dodging again?


----------



## otto105 (Sep 16, 2022)

Meister said:


> And?  dodging again?




Sure, and no.

US sends new military aid for Ukraine to boost momentum

They just know how to use those weapons…..right….



Hilarious


----------



## Meister (Sep 16, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Whose weapons are the Ukrainian’s using and whose helping train them?


It's the hearts of those Ukrainians who are in this war and apparently gaining the upper hand.
It's not Biden and the taxpayers Billions.
Russia has more fire power than Ukraine, but his troops don't have the heart.


----------



## otto105 (Sep 16, 2022)

Meister

Just to highlight your pootin lust and lies…


“But U.S. leaders also have made clear the precision weapons and rocket systems provided by the U.S. and allies — including the High-Mobility Artillery Rocket System, or HIMARS, and the High-speed Anti-Radiation Missile, or HARM — have been key to the dramatic shift in momentum.”


QOP that.


----------



## Meister (Sep 16, 2022)

I stand by what I say, this isn't Biden's war.  You keep scratching for something positive for Biden,
but, it isn't here.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 16, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Awwwwww, so sad the the pootin is one of your heroes.
> 
> Seems that once the GOP opposed anti-democratic states, but thanks to the QOP cult that doesn’t happen anymore.




I never liked Putin, I just considered myself a realist. I _thought_, along with nearly everyone else, that Ukraine would be sunk in a week. Now that Ukraine is turning the tide, I am sitting back and gleefully watching Putins world crumble around him, while I buy captured souvenirs from Ukraine to fund the citizens of Ukraine.


----------

